# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Lost or Stolen: Stolen Loar F-5 Sn: 70281

## NewsFetcher

A lost or stolen instrument notice has been posted on the Mandolin Cafe Classifieds:

Ad #44263 posted 11/09/2010 - Gibson F-5 signed by Lloyd Loar 1922 serial number 70281 Stolen in Smithfield, NC November 5, 2010  ...

See full ad desciption...

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Whoa...

----------


## sunburst

Oh that one. At least it's one of the most recognizable ones.

----------


## John Duncan

What happened to the finish? Sandpaper? and the crack?

----------


## AlanN

That there is Numero Uno.

I'll do my best to help in its recovery.

----------


## sunburst

> What happened to the finish? Sandpaper? and the crack?


Loars were not always held in the esteem that they are now by the community at large, and instrument repair took a while to evolve to where it is now. At one time, that was just an old mandolin with a big crack in the top, and someone decided to make it usable again by gluing the crack. Whoever it was didn't know to align the crack properly first, so the contour of the top was then more-or-less restored with some kind of wood filler. 
Every time I've seen a picture of that mandolin I've had the urge to give it a 'proper' repair and restore some of it's dignity. I hope it is soon returned to the owner!

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

I am entirely shocked to read that this one of a kind mandolin is reported to beeing stolen. I must vent my disgust as I feel an enormous amount of anger towards as low a scoundrel that disregards property rights and on top of it all disrespects art and its tools. May they feel the force of law with all its might.

----------


## CES

I always wonder in these cases if the thieves know what they're getting...Regardless, I agree with you grassrootsphilosopher...

----------


## John Duncan

> Loars were not always held in the esteem that they are now...


does that include a fire poker through the tops?  :Grin: 

anyway, thanks for the info! Is numero uno its nickname?

----------


## AlanN

Not that I know of. It's the earliest Loar signed F-5 mandolin, to date.

----------


## G. Fisher

> Whoever it was didn't know to align the crack properly first, so the contour of the top was then more-or-less restored with some kind of wood filler. 
> Every time I've seen a picture of that mandolin I've had the urge to give it a 'proper' repair and restore some of it's dignity. I hope it is soon returned to the owner!


John, 

After all the years would it be possible to restore the top under the wood filler?

----------


## sunburst

I don't know 'what's under there', but yes, one way or another it is restoreable. The important thing though, is that it gets back to it's rightful owner!

----------


## John Duncan

> Not that I know of. It's the earliest Loar signed F-5 mandolin, to date.


Wow...
thanks for the info. That is really tough.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Good news if true. This Loar is now being reported as in possession of the police.

----------


## Glassweb

Excellent news... Kudos to The Cafe.

----------


## D C Blood

I'd love to hear the story of how these instruments were recovered...My wife and I had two Martins stolen about ten years back and they were recovered when the thief sold them to a local music store that specializes in buying used instruments and equipment. (and returns them to owners if they have been reported as stolen)...

----------


## BBK

Great news!  Hopefully the owner will get the instrument back with no damage.  It would be a great story if the Cafe was in some way instrumental (no pun intended) in recovering this Loar.

Bryce

----------

